# I'll drill a hole in the wall!



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Ok, I guess this is pretty straightforward, but heck. It's a project of some kind!

I'm getting tired of fan noise, so I'm considering water. But I would like to try one thing first. And that is to stay on air, drill a hole in the wall and place the computer on the other side of the wall. The wall is ~30cm wide and made of good ol' bricks.  

It's going to be placed under the kitchen table in a built-in kitchen cabinet. I'll make sure that the door to the cabinet can't be closed completely.








So basically I need to push 1xHDMI cable, 1xUSB cable, 1xRJ45 cable and 1x power chord through the wall.







For that I need to drill a hole in the wall equaling the size of the head of a HDMI cable which is taller and wider then both the RJ45 and the USB cable. The power chord is of course larger, but I'm just going to cut the head off and assemble it on the other side.

The size of the HDMI cable's head is ~1,8cm x 0,9cm.

So* first question*, how would I drill a hole with precisely these dimensions all the way to the other room? It's 30cm and I don't have drills that long. Even if I purchased one, I would have to drill several times and my experience withwall drilling tells me that with just slight inaccuracy, I'm going to end up with a hole way larger than necessary. And uglier than necessary. 

*Next question*, how much noise would the ~1,8cm x 0,9cm hole let through?

*Third question*, I'm preferring a HDMI cable instead of DVI cable (because of the size difference), but would that lead to any anomalies? Would DisplayPort be a better choice?

*Last question*, can I turn on the computer by keyboard somehow? I have a Asus Rampage III Extreme.


----------



## jellyrole (Dec 26, 2010)

Very interesting concept...go water.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 26, 2010)

If you're THAT OCD over fan noise, go water.  Drilling that hole will be an exercise in futility, and frankly if you worry about noise that much you shouldn't be using a computer.


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Hell no, LET'S DRILL! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xGN0hMhPJ7w


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 26, 2010)

Dude, seriously.  DO NOT DRILL HOLES IN YOUR WALL!  It's not worth it.  Just go water if it's that much of an issue.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2010)

Go to the rat shack, and buy the right wall plugs.

Drill the holes it would be better than water. Unless you run water without fans.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 26, 2010)

He's obviously OCD, but moving the PC to another room and routing the cables through a hole in the wall is just overkill.

GO WATER!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

drill drill drill drill drill!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 26, 2010)

Um, you guys DO know there are fans involved in watercooling too, right?  Doesn't sound like that will do this silence freak any good.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 26, 2010)

umm like this, you should consider to use water cooling, i mean you use it on separated place, put the rig on your room and put the radiator and the pump outside your room, all you need is longer hose, and little creativity
yeah its kinda like when you install air conditioning
i guess thats pretty acceptable than drilling


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2010)

It's always been nosier going water for me lol


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Go to the rat shack, and buy the right wall plugs.
> 
> Drill the holes it would be better than water. Unless you run water without fans.



Finally a little support in this hour of distress! I can't take much more of this wicked denigration.

What would wall plugs be good for?


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 26, 2010)

niemion said:


> Finally a little support in this hour of distress! I can't take much more of this wicked denigration.
> 
> What would wall plugs be good for?



Just makes it look pro, and that it is supposed to be there. For under 10-20 dollars you can't go wrong by doing it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

im with D on tha wall plug thing

its danish site but you get the idea http://www.av-cables.dk/billede_kab...quality_hdmi_vaegdaase_fra_lindy_1617_da.html


----------



## KieX (Dec 26, 2010)

You should totally do this! 

sub'd for something I wish I could do


----------



## silkstone (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not go with wireless mouse and keyboard, and wireless headphones. Why are you needing to put a power cable though the hole? You could use an extention cable, take off the plug, and reattach it when the cable is through the hole. You could also put your router in the kitchen, saving the need for the RJ45 cable going through the hole and put the (smaller) telephone cable through the hole. Or you could change to wifi. Basically, the only cable that you's need going through the hole is the HdMI cable for your screen.

I have to ask tho.. is there not somewhere else in the room you could put the case and then you could just run a 10m HDMI cable to your display, saving the need to drill any holes?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

wireless through a 30cm thick wall?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> wireless through a 30cm thick wall?



Bah! i didn't notice the thickness... Might work, radio signals can penetrate fairly deep..... the wireless keyboards and mice work on a similar frequency to wifi, however i doubt they are as powerful.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## silkstone (Dec 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


>



ok ok, i know it won't work 

you can stop laughing now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Dec 26, 2010)

never 

jk

edit: 4500th post


----------



## silkstone (Dec 26, 2010)

Still, he doesn't need to put that big ol plug on the power cable through if he takes it off and reattaches it when the cable is through, or does something similar with an extension cable. He could also strip some of the outer insulation from the cable to make the hole a little smaller.

And i don't know about his connection, but the telephone type wire going from my router to the internet point is much smaller than the RJ45 cable. if he put his router on the other side of the wall he could run that through the hole.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 26, 2010)

Why don't you just change your fan's for some more quiet ones?
Or switch the fans to the 5v or 7v instead of the 12v





*Guide*
http://www.silentpcreview.com/article6-page1.html
http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=372297

You may also have some options in your bios too to control the fans speed?

Drilling a hole in the wall to put the computer in a another room is "bad" idea , what about when you need to burn a CD or have to put one in for a game you'll have to go across the other room every time...:shadedshu


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

> im with D on tha wall plug thing
> 
> its danish site but you get the idea http://www.av-cables.dk/billede_kabl...y_1617_da.html



Thanks (FIH) The Don, if I could have something like that for not just HDMI, but all the cables then it would be worth the extra effort. Danish doesn't bother me one bit. 



> Still, he doesn't need to put that big ol plug on the power cable through if he takes it off and reattaches it when the cable is through, or does something similar with an extension cable.



This from #0:



niemion said:


> The power chord is of course larger, but I'm just going to cut the head off and assemble it on the other side.





Wireless won't make much sense unless I can have the HDMI signal wireless too. I know you can, but it's pricey and I don't believe in it. Also I prefer hardwired @ everything for RTS / FPS gaming.

Have I first made a hole for HDMI, every other cable can fit that hole.



> Why don't you just change your fan's for some more quiet ones?
> Or switch the fans to the 5v or 7v instead of the 12v



Goodman my temps @ 90c hottest core fully loaded won't put up with that.



> Drilling a hole to put the computer in a another room is "bad" idea , what about when you need to burn a CD or have to put one in for a game you'll have to go across the other room every time...



Not really an issue. USB Blueray-drives solves. The one USB cable goes to my monitor which serves as a hub. For that matter I really don't use optical media anymore.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 26, 2010)

Well buy a drill  and some nice long drill bit near the size maybe  1-2 mm smaller.  You might want to pick up some thing to check for wires and pipes in the wall too.

Problem is that once you have the right size hole and start putting wires though it your not going get many though it as the other wires are going make the hole smaller so just make the hole bigger which will depend on what cables you put though 1st as all have different thicknesses.

Will you survive the noise of the drill  ?.


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

AsRock said:


> Well buy a drill  and some nice long drill bit near the size maybe  1-2 mm smaller.  You might want to pick up some thing to check for wires and pipes in the wall too.
> 
> Will you survive the noise of the drill  ?.



Priceless advice! I wouldn't have thought of that. What kind of equipment would you use to scan the wall?

I think I'm going to make it as I'm preparing mentally already. I'm listening to this at 2% volume for a start: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9EKGFy080k


----------



## Goodman (Dec 26, 2010)

> Goodman my temps @ 90c hottest core fully loaded won't put up with that



Well looks like you'll need better cooling & better air flow what do you have as cpu cooling the original HSF?

Get same cooler as i got it keeps my quad really cool & very quiet fan never goes higher then 1000rpm about 750rpm on idle my temps never go over 53c at full using prime95

http://www.scythe-usa.com/product/cpu/051/scmg2100-detail.html

Please do fill you system specs....


----------



## qubit (Dec 26, 2010)

I don't think making holes in your wall is a good idea either. You can't get to the PC easily this way. What if you want to use a CD/DVD?. And it'll be murder for troubleshooting hardware faults too...

Put your system specs in your profile. Then they will show under your forum handle and will make it easier for us to suggest ways to make it quieter. See under my handle for an example.

Finally, is this your wall, or does the place belong to someone else such as your parents, rented etc? *Is it a supporting wall that really shouldn't be weakened by a hole? And 30cm is a biggie. This is the most important question of all!*

We don't want to encourage you to wreck someone else's property...

Note making a hole like that look nice afterwards won't be all that trivial and in the end, it will let through enough noise to make the whole exercise futile. Sure, it will be a few decibels quieter, but it likely won't be enough. It may also change the tone to make it more annoying.

_Think about all these points very carefully before poking holes in your wall._


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Goodman said:


> Well looks like you'll need better cooling & better air flow what do you have as cpu cooling the original HSF?
> 
> Get same cooler as i got it keeps my quad really cool & very quiet fan never goes higher then 1000rpm about 750rpm on idle my temps never go over 53c at full using prime95
> 
> ...



Funny, that's my cooler too.   

I have it configured in push/pull with stock fan 1300 RPM & Noctua NF-S12B FLX 1200 RPM. 4GHz at 1.36250 takes it to ~90c though.

System specs filled out.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2010)

What case is your computer in? And what type of case fans are in the case?


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> What case is your computer in? And what type of case fans are in the case?



I'm OC'ing on my table right now. Otherwise Coolermaster ATSC 840, 1x230mm front, 1x230mm top back, both fan controlled @ lowest speed.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 26, 2010)

niemion said:


> I'm OC'ing on my table right now. Otherwise Coolermaster ATSC 840, 1x230mm front, 1x230mm top back, both fan controlled @ lowest speed.



It should be pretty quiet in the case.  If you want the same cooling performance with water you are probably going to have to use the same amount of fans, and have the same amount of noise.


----------



## Goodman (Dec 26, 2010)

niemion said:


> Funny, that's my cooler too.
> 
> I have it configured in push/pull with stock fan 1300 RPM & Noctua NF-S12B FLX 1200 RPM. 4GHz at 1.36250 takes it to ~90c though.
> 
> System specs filled out.



You should take the HSF off & re apply TIM (AS5 or better) & use only one drop the size of a rice grain on the center of the core & let the HSF spread the TIM , best way to do it 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4&feature=related


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> It should be pretty quiet in the case.  If you want the same cooling performance with water you are probably going to have to use the same amount of fans, and have the same amount of noise.



Yes, the case is not too bad. But two 120mm fans @ 1300RPM plus two 6950's in CrossFire (which I'm considering), then even my dampened ATCS 840 won't stand a chance.

The reply speed at this forum is crazy.


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Goodman said:


> You should take the HSF off & re apply TIM (AS5 or better) & use only one drop the size of a rice grain on the center of the core & let the HSF spread the TIM , best way to do it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyXLu1Ms-q4&feature=related



I'm going to try that tomorrow. I'm using AS5 now actually. By the way in that video neither dot or line with AS spread very well. Has that changed with newer AS revisions?


----------



## Goodman (Dec 26, 2010)

niemion said:


> I'm going to try that tomorrow. I'm using AS5 now actually. By the way in that video neither dot or line with AS spreads very well. Has that changed with newer AS revisions?



TIM doesn't have to cover all the CPU the middle is where it is important to cool down since that where the core(s) are under the heat spread cover
Anyway if you spread your TIM with your finger or credit card etc.. before you put the HSF back on , you will most likely create air bubbles...not good...

Anyhow i use AS5 also & i only use a small amount in the middle & let my HSF spread the AS5 , works great 

BTW: Use CoreTemp to monitor your CPU Temp it is the most precise & best one out there (Intel or AMD CPU's)
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/


> Intel and AMD recently published detailed, public information about the "DTS" (Digital Thermal Sensor), which provides much higher accuracy and more relevant temperature reading than the standard thermal diode sensors do.


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

Everyone has different ways of applying TIM. But Something is wrong i think if your getting temps are that high on load. 90c is way high to me even on an i7. How high are your voltages?

If you do drill that hole, use a 1-1.5 inch hammer drill bit, and a hammer drill. You can rent a hammer drill cheap and will make the going alot easier. Make sure you figure out what is behind that wall! if its hollow between the bricks or not. 30cm is what? Ok did the conversion, just shy of a foot. So im guessing that there is nothng in there, but just guessing. Get a rubber plug that you can install after you run the wires, one that has an x slit in it to wrap around the wires. That will help any noise infiltration from the hole. Keep in mind though, brick does not make a good sound barrier. I would definitely make sure you have the cooler seated properly and Tim installed correctly.



Edit: didnt see the voltages till i read back. I havent oc'd my i7 yet, so i dont know the #'s. My rig is still a W.I.P.


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Goodman said:


> TIM doesn't have to cover all the CPU the middle is where it is important to cool down since that where the core(s) are under the heat spread cover
> Anyway if you spread your TIM with your finger or credit card etc.. before you put the HSF back on , you will most likely create air bubbles...not good...
> 
> Anyhow i use AS5 also & i only use a small amount in the middle & let my HSF spread the AS5 , works great
> ...



Thanks. I know that contact is most important on top of the cores, but the more surface contact the better. I use RealTemp and Everest 5.5.



stevednmc said:


> Everyone has different ways of applying TIM. But Something is wrong i think if your getting temps are that high on load. 90c is way high to me even on an i7. How high are your voltages?
> 
> If you do drill that hole, use a 1-1.5 inch hammer drill bit, and a hammer drill. You can rent a hammer drill cheap and will make the going alot easier. Make sure you figure out what is behind that wall! if its hollow between the bricks or not. 30cm is what? Ok did the conversion, just shy of a foot. So im guessing that there is nothng in there, but just guessing. Get a rubber plug that you can install after you run the wires, one that has an x slit in it to wrap around the wires. That will help any noise infiltration from the hole. Keep in mind though, brick does not make a good sound barrier. I would definitely make sure you have the cooler seated properly and Tim installed correctly.
> 
> Edit: didnt see the voltages till i read back. I havent oc'd my i7 yet, so i dont know the #'s. My rig is still a W.I.P.



I have a high quality hammer drill on stock  I just don't have any good drills, are there drills made specifically for hammer drills? How do they differ from normal drills?


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 26, 2010)

They are longer and have a shank end with the drill head at the tip. Other than that not too much different. Just get a good concrete drill bit and that should do the job. Your hardware store should sell them, couldnt tell a price, havent bought one in ages. Just make sure its long enough.


----------



## qubit (Dec 26, 2010)

niemion said:


> The reply speed at this forum is crazy.



Yeah, that got me too when I was new.  It's one of the things that encouraged me to stick around.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 26, 2010)

If you do decide till drill a hole in your wall, keep this in mind.

You will probably need a drill bit like this -

http://www.sdsdrills.co.uk/Product/TB-FAIMAX22520

You will also need a good hammer drill with the appropriate chuck for the bit.Also when drilling this size of hole in a wall it is always best to drill a smaller hole first (say 10mm first), as it can be quite hard going for the drill and easier for yourself.

But if you have the tools I say go for it, it will be cheaper than WC even if you have to buy new drill bits.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

if you are serious about putting a hole in a 30cm rock wall I would suggest a hammer drill and many bits. Also good luck finding a masonry bit large enough to pass all the cables you want to pass through the wall. Also set aside a day to make the hole, that is in no way easy work


----------



## MoonPig (Dec 26, 2010)

Your thinking about this all wrong, go water and drill. If your gounna drill a hole in your wall, do it to a wall that leads outside. Then, route the tubing out so the radiator is outside with some delta fans on it. Silence and epic temperatures!


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

MoonPig said:


> Your thinking about this all wrong, go water and drill. If your gounna drill a hole in your wall, do it to a wall that leads outside. Then, route the tubing out so the radiator is outside with some delta fans on it. Silence and epic temperatures!



That would be something 

But drilling in the outer wall is not something I'm going to do. I'm renting this apartment for the next years and so if I'm drilling a hole anywhere it's going to be something I can 'repair' again.

What WOULD be interesting is replacing one of the small windows, with a modified window with two small holes for the tubing. Then when I move, replace the modified window with the original and no harms done.

Now imagine this, four of the most evil deltas 140mm on a HW-Labs Black Ice GTX 560, outdoor temp -15c right now!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 26, 2010)

Dammit, every time I see this thread title I think of that dang game show.


----------



## niemion (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha


----------



## Swamp Monster (Dec 26, 2010)

oh, I want to know how it will end!
If your temps are 90c, then putting PC in a built-in kitchen cabinet, even with doors not fully closed could make things worse. Maybe test it before drilling. Or you can put high RPM fans in your case. 
And you are renting your flat! That's evil


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 26, 2010)

Why is the guy in your schematic laying on his side.....like a boss?


----------



## overclocker (Dec 26, 2010)

Why not just build a nice sound proof box to put the computer in? you could make it into a nice desk to put stuff on.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 26, 2010)

overclocker said:


> Why not just build a nice sound proof box to put the computer in? you could make it into a nice desk to put stuff on.



Easy Bake Oven? I think he referred to a temperature already being at around 90 degrees on the processor


----------



## WhiteLotus (Dec 26, 2010)

Do both ideas. Drill two holes to the outside wall and thread your water tubes through them, and have your water radiator outside.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 26, 2010)

If you Drill threw the mortar it will be fast and easy with out much effort even with a regular drill and bit...Mortar is pretty soft...I can go threw the Mortar on my place with a screwdriver if I wanted to (a Phillips ..right...left..all the way threw)... The cupboard will be an issue in the hot time of year for you..but  faster louder fans will fix that.

Also hopefully there is no Kitchen sink in that cabinet !?!


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Dec 26, 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier to just get some good speakers?
Crank it up brother!


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

If he drilled through the mortar instead of the brick face it will damage the brick and kill the bits hes using. Drilling the mortar means your drilling the edges of the brick and can chip the brick making it harder to repair. 
Besides if you leave that place you cn just keep the rubber grommets in the wall, maybe someone else could run cable through them later. Likeley they wont notice it if it looks clean.

With a hammer drill it shouldnt be too bad of a job to do. Wont take too terribly long. But a guide hole is a good idea, that way your bigger bit doesnt have to work as hard and remove quite as much material as you are drilling. As long as its straight brick and not concrete or something you should be ok.(Concrete has rebar, bad on you the drill and the bit!)


----------



## Mike0409 (Dec 27, 2010)

Take 1 brick out and see if its a brick wall through and through...


----------



## stevednmc (Dec 27, 2010)

Im guessing that if the wall is about a foot thick (30cm), im guessing theres nothing but brick there. Just a guess. If you feel up to cutting the mortar and pulling a brick out then at least you'd know for sure.


----------



## gumpty (Jan 4, 2011)

*Fucking DRILL BABY DRILL!*

This is a fucking badass idea. Do it. Do it now. Think about it guys, apart from when we switch it on and off, how often do we need to actually touch our rigs? That's right, bugger all - only to insert/remove USB shit, and that can be taken care of with a USB hub.

Anyway, I work in construction and can safely assure you that drilling a small hole in a 300mm thick wall will do precisely fuck all to it's structural integrity.

I will say this though: make sure you know what's in that wall. Your computer will be no use to you if you've gone and electrocuted yourself.



stevednmc said:


> Im guessing that if the wall is about a foot thick (30cm), im guessing theres nothing but brick there. Just a guess. If you feel up to cutting the mortar and pulling a brick out then at least you'd know for sure.



It's precisely it's thickness that makes me think there might be a cavity in there. Not too much of an issue for the drilling - but it's what might be in that cavity that could be an issue. 30cm is bloody thick for an internal wall - makes me wonder why it might be that thick.

Second tip: figure out what diameter hole you'll need then go a size or two bigger. You can always just fill the hole in, but re-drilling it a larger diameter is a bitch.

Do you have any more info about the wall you're drilling through (I may have missed it further up).


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2011)

i already do something similar to this, except i run mine under the carpet from a nearby room.


my only piece of advice is to get one solid length of HDMI cable - do NOT use joiners to merge two cables together. You get quite a degraded signal when you do that, and far higher chances of no signal/corrupted image (in my case, i can get upto 1600x1200 fine, but above that i get massive artifacting)


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 4, 2011)

thank god its brick and not concrete boys, 12in thick concrete is a bitch to core drill, bricks mill crumble easy.. but i agree with gumpty, im willing to be the wall is that big to have a cavity in between, for plumbing, electric you name it. so be careful drilling that shit. Always go bigger like he said re drilling will be a bitch especially with bricks


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jan 4, 2011)

What happens when you need to use the CDROM/DVD/BLR? You have to go outside to insert a disc? Multi Disc installs are not going to be fun.


----------



## Sir_Real (Jan 4, 2011)

A fish tank filled with baby oil can be used as totally silent case


----------



## xbonez (Jan 4, 2011)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> What happens when you need to use the CDROM/DVD/BLR? You have to go outside to insert a disc? Multi Disc installs are not going to be fun.



USb cd/dvd drive, maybe?

I say do it! Not because it is the most efficient solution to cut down on noise, but just because its an interesting, out of the box project. If you do get down to it, make a project thread and keep us updated.

Also, if possible, go water cooling, and place your 360mm radiator on the other side of the wall.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## razaron (Jan 4, 2011)

Drills are a mans romance.


----------



## m4gicfour (Jan 4, 2011)

gumpty said:


> This is a fucking badass idea. Do it. Do it now.








gumpty said:


> Anyway, I work in construction and can safely assure you that drilling a small hole in a 300mm thick wall will do precisely fuck all to it's structural integrity.
> 
> I will say this though: make sure you know what's in that wall. Your computer will be no use to you if you've gone and electrocuted yourself.
> 
> ...



Agreed. On both points.

@OP
 Be sure you know what you're drilling through. If you hit a (for example) plumbing stack, you'd have shit smell coming out of the wall (or if somebody lives above you) you'd have actual shit coming out of the wall.  That'd make you wonder why you thought noise was such a problem.


----------

